

The New American Divide - joshuahedlund
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204301404577170733817181646.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_Lifestyle_5

======
joshuahedlund
I'm very interested in thinking about how start-ups could address these so-
called "cultural inequalities" - the article doesn't really cover the role of
technology in its exploration of interesting trends and growing gaps.

